# Imprelis Damage On Honeylocust



## Raintree (Jun 12, 2012)

Found strange growths on a customer's declining Honeylocust yesterday. The tree has a DBH of 6.5", severe crown die back with heavy gall like nodules through out the limbs & twigs.

The lawn received one Imprelis treatment early last spring.

While researching the symptoms I found look-a-like pics on the Ohio State University BYGL site.







This is a first for me on locust, anyone else seen this before?


----------

